
GDPR has a few problems - wtfuh
https://wtfuh.com/2018-04-09/gdpr-has-a-few-problems/
======
TomMarius
Let's talk about group photos. Your class is on a school trip and you, a
teacher, take a photo. Later, you distribute it among students. After that,
one student says "I revoke my consent". What do you do?

